# Mod #8 Jetta nose



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's a shot of the blacked-out nose, Jetta style:










Blue stripes on chrome bars now (no longer chrome), probably will change them to red. Here you can see the Audi-style LED running lights.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

Nice, I've been looking to do this. where did you tape the paint line by the head lights? I've been thinking about it alot the past week. Did you use gloss black? flat? And pics of the masking? BTW, I love it


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Matte black*

The nose was done with matte black vehicle wrap from 3M, Scotchprint brand, so no masking was needed. I ordered a 58"x18" piece, costs $40. The neat thing about all this vehicle wrap stuff (and all the carbon fiber trim I've done), is that it can easily be removed when selling or trading in the van. Here's a couple of pictures of the carbon fiber trim:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks nice VRM. I REALLY dig the trim around the heat A/C controls.


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

so did you cut it in a straight line for the V or did you wrap it around by the headlights?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Nose detail*

Here's a couple of pics of the nose detail:














http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m609/Racecarracecar/Jettanosedetail002.jpg[/IMG[/I]

It probably would have been a better idea to turn the corner at the headlights and trim the vinyl at the junction of the headlight and front facia so as not to have to cut into the painted surface. Also the size I ended up with was 60"x36" for $40, and needed 54"x18" to do the job, plus a piece to do the chrome around the VW logo.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm really liking those running lights. Can you revist that install and cost? How are they working out?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Audi-style running lights*

The lights came from CarID.com, and at the time cost somewhere around $40. Then the wiring, looms, switch, and connectors have to be added to the total. I connected the wiring to the keyed power tap at the bottom of the center stack with a switch. They are very bright and look terrific. They really make the van stand out in a crowd (which the Routan does on it's own anyway). The post detailing the install is gone. Is there a way to see old posts? If not, if you ask specific question I'll try to answer them.


EDIT: Here's the old thread on the LED running lights: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-running-lights&highlight=Audi+running+lights

I guess you can revisit old posts by using the search feature at the top of the forum.

2nd EDIT: CarID web site LED running lights:http://www.carid.com/2009-volkswagen-jetta-headlights/headlight-kit-92558.html


----------



## h2oveedub96 (Mar 26, 2000)

I like it. I think I may paint, still unsure. The wrap is looking more and more like the way I'll go. Where did you get the wrap? I Love the black around the emblem. I will be copying you on this one. Thanks Dave


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Wrap!!!!*

Wrapping is the way to go. It is relatively easy to install (sort of), and can be removed if need be. I got my piece of wrap at the local vehicle wrap place in town, but can be purchased from Metrorestyling.com. Taking off the emblem was a real pain. You have to use 4 non-marring pry tools, and I tried real hard not to break the thing. And it took a long time to do each bar and the circle around the VW logo. The wrap was one piece, and had to be stretched in places, using a heat gun. Be sure to use 3Ms "94" adhesion promoter wherever the material is stretched or goes around a corner, and it'll take 2 people when installing such a large sheet for the nose. There are quite a few videos online showing the install procedure. I cleaned the areas (including interior trim) with alcohol wipes from the pharmacy.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Final Jetta nose*

Here's the final look for the blacked-out nose:


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

The final result looks really good.

Has anyone tried blacking out all the chrome yet?


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Also, please take a pic showing the complete car with the new nose instead of just closeups if you can


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

My initial thought was to black out all the chrome, but the large sheet of vinyl kind of folded over and stuck together, so that didn't work out too well. But after seeing the finished product, I liked the chrome showing for the grill edge and VW logo. I'll take a long shot of the front end once the sun comes out. Showers from TS Emily in the area today.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Long(er) shot*


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I dig it, I might copy it but eliminate all chrome


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

If you do, pictures please. And if you paint instead of wrapping, consider turning the corner by the headlight, as I should have done it with the wrap. And consider a matte finish, as that matches the grille pretty good. Also, if you wrap, then be sure to use 3Ms "94 tape primer" adhesion promoter at the edges. It really helps with the temp changes (shrinking and stretching) as they affect the vinyl.


----------

